# Best way to wean off the dry/can mix and only feed dry



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I've finally set my eyes on a permanent food for Sydney. I feed her TOTW with a little Wellness canned mixed in. While I love spoiling her with the wet food because she loves the Wellness, it may get a bit expensive in the near future and I was wondering how the best way to go about weaning her off of it so she just eats the dry. She only eats it when the wet food is there. I've been told that just leaving a bowl of the dry only out, that she'll eat when she's hungry enough. 

Any other ideas, or is that the way to go?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, you can try just adding a little less canned each day until there's none. That works for some dogs.

Or, you just get stubborn and put the dry food down for a period of time (say, 15 minutes or something) and pick it back up if she doesn't eat it. Repeat at the next mealtime until she eats it.

I had an acquaintance who, when faced with a dog like this, just wouldn't feed it at all for 2-3 days, then offer it the plain dry. He claimed 100% success and 2 or 3 days without a meal isn't enough to hurt a healthy dog but I've never been able to try it myself. I'm too much of a softie.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

Decrease the amount of canned, and add a bit of warm water. The warm water may be enough on it's own.


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

amynrichie said:


> Decrease the amount of canned, and add a bit of warm water. The warm water may be enough on it's own.


I went through the same thing recently. I got too where i just took a small spoonful of canned food and pressed it into the dry. Now he is eating the dry well and i just feed canned food in the morning until I run out.


----------

